# The ZfDP



## arwenplusone (18 August 2008)

Can anyone tell me much about this stud book ? (other than it is for German riding horses- 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) 

Is it sort of the equivalent of AES but in Germany (ie -more than one 'type' accepted) or something more specific?

And  sorry if this is a silly question!


----------



## Native Speaker (18 August 2008)

The ZfDP is open to other breeds, as well as the German warmblood breeds.  I've just been to their website and there are pinto, coloured cobs and welshies for sale through the verband.  The verband's 'logo' reads: Open, Liberal, Progressive.  Not a silly question at all.... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Or you can look on here:  www.zfdpgrading.org.uk


----------



## _Samantha_ (18 August 2008)

I too was interested to know more about them. Thanks for adding this link, I have only been able to find the german site and not understanding a word of it wasn't much use to me. lol. Thanks again


----------



## Pendragon (19 August 2008)

The ZfdP (Zuchtverband fuer deutsche Pferde e.V.) has its main
office in Verden, Lower Saxony, inspecting and grading horses in all counties of Germany as well as several EU countries.
This breeding association is open to all horse and pony breeds holding 46 specific breed studbooks as well as general registration books for breeds with a population less 50.

The ZfdP is fully recognized and a member of the German Horse Federation (FN).

The breeding director, Mr. Hans Britze, is highly regarded for his knowledge. Originally he worked at the Trakehnen Verband (and he is still elected for the Trakehnen stallion grading commission), then worked at Zangersheide. He is breeding director of the ZfdP since 1993.

We look forward to seeing you on 30 August 2008.


----------



## firm (19 August 2008)

How does it work with such a huge range of breeds? What if one from each breed turns up? How many judges are there at a grading? 

Does each breed have a specialist judge or it is the same judges that grade a Dartmoor, a Lusitano,  Hackney or a riding horse?


----------



## Pendragon (19 August 2008)

In case of the UK grading this year (inspection and registration of mares and foals) there will be one judge and one judge stewart.
The main judge will be the breeding director of ZfdP himself. For him there is no problem judging the different breeds as he is well educated regarding the specific breed standards.

As the Breeding Associations in Germany are ruled and controlled by the Ministry of Agriculture and its Chambers breeding directors of these associations have to show specific education records and university diploms. A breeding association is not able to work or being recognized in case it cannot present a breeding director of a certain standard.

In case of stallion gradings the ZfdP regulations state that the commission has to consist of at least three judges (one of them is the breeding director) as well as one judge for special breeds.

@firm: I actually wonder, why you ask. As far as I remember you visited the first ZfdP UK grading last year as spectator.


----------



## firm (19 August 2008)

" @firm: I actually wonder, why you ask. As far as I remember you visited the first ZfdP UK grading last year as spectator. " 

That is exactly why I did ask as I am interested in how the ZFDP works.  I own a ZFDP horse and as you know I have a palomino mare whose offspring I might be interested in registering through them.   
Is there a problem asking questions


----------



## Pendragon (19 August 2008)

No, there is no problem with asking questions and I take every question seriously trying to answer as explicit and objective as possible.
I was just a bit puzzled, because I thought the system was clear to you.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Oh, you've made me nosy! Which mare and which offspring? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Will we meet this year?


----------



## arwenplusone (19 August 2008)

Pendragon - thanks for your help - v useful

I also have a ZfDP horse (a pink papered WB), she is branded with their mark and a number - this is why I am a bit confused about the acceptance of all breeds as surely they won't brand all breeds this way?


----------



## Pendragon (19 August 2008)

The branding of ZfdP is the Maltesian Cross.
Depending on studbook status there are differences of the shape of the Maltesian Cross (for example: main studbook shows Maltesian Cross with full insert and three crowns on top, number branding underneath, studbook: full Maltesian Cross with full insert without crowns, number branding underneath, etc.).
Horses are registered in the specific studbook of their breed and this is stated in their passports as well as studbook status.


----------



## arwenplusone (19 August 2008)

She has the cross with the three crowns &amp; her number (lucky 13!) underneath so then I presume main studbook.  
Thanks!


----------



## Zeus (19 August 2008)

I am hoping to take my mare who has a foal at foot by Samaii, if I can get my car back on the road in time after my accident.


----------



## volatis (19 August 2008)

We are planning on taking Dee this year, so fingers crossed the breeding director likes her.


----------



## Pendragon (20 August 2008)

@ Zeus and Volatis:
I am very much looking forward to meeting you!

@ Mayflower:
I am happy I could help.


----------

